# radius



## noah (Nov 3, 2010)

hi all, new here, but not to the hobby itself...as early as age 8, me and my parents would go shopping at Eaton downtown montreal, i remember looking at the huge automated train display, and the various equipment for sale

I have been collecting for a very long time, and soon i will once again, built my layout, i will start with a vacant room in the basement 16x16, and has the kids move out, i will gradually increase the size of the layout...

my question: as i love passenger trains, modeling the NYC & CN, does anyone have a picture of a passenger car in a 32 degree radius, i want to see the overlay, i want to keep the illusion as realistic has possible

my last layout had 26 degree, and i remember it being too narrow


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

noah said:


> 32 degree radius
> 26 degree radius



Noah,

Welcome!

32" radius?
26" radius?

HO????

TJ


----------



## noah (Nov 3, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Noah,
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> ...


my bad...Yes HO


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm more of an O guy (with a small HO layout), but I think HO comes in standard radii as follows: 15", 18", 22" ... each referenced to the outer rail. So, outer diameters of: 30", 36", 44".

Where does your 26" and 32" fit in?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## noah (Nov 3, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> I'm more of an O guy (with a small HO layout), but I think HO comes in standard radii as follows: 15", 18", 22" ... each referenced to the outer rail. So, outer diameters of: 30", 36", 44".
> 
> Where does your 26" and 32" fit in?
> 
> ...


in my last layout, i only had room for a maximum of 26" radius

i'm in my planning stages of building my next layout, in a room 16x16 so i will have plenty of room for large radius, for a more realistic effect

if anyone can provide a visual picture of an passenger car sitting on a 32" radius, it would help me decide if my choice in radius is sufficient


----------

